
The size of things: an ngram experiment (2017) - DanBC
http://colinmorris.github.io/blog/size-of-things
======
gwern
As far as the pigeon thing goes: pigeons used to be _much_ more popular than
they are now (
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pigeon_keeping](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pigeon_keeping)
). Remember how Darwin's _Origin of Species_ is half about all the varieties
of pigeons that pigeon fanciers had bred? (And one of the people to read a
draft advised him to make it even more about pigeons?) Or how pigeon racing
used to be a huge sport in cities like NYC/Baltimore/London? They were also
raised for their meat & eggs. So people would've been much more familiar with
pigeon sizes than they are now.

------
tw1010
Where can I find more blogs like these that explore the n-gram data to come up
with interesting conclusions about trends or phase transitions in history?

